# Questions about "Covid"?



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

I do play by the rules, distancing, masks but I'm curious about one thing. Going into town, do weekly chores, I see old used masks blowing around Walmart parking lot . I would think given the "facts" as we are told, why are there no proper disposal units like toxic waste units?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

A simple wastebasket with a plastic bag lining it to prevent direct contact is adequate.
But too many people are too lazy to put things in a trash receptacle and drop them (and plastic gloves) on the ground or just leave them in the store shopping cart.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I go for walks and runs in the neighborhood every day. You would not believe what I see on the ground. And yes, masks started appearing about 2 months ago. Not a day goes by where I don't see a few masks. And it is getting worse. From time to time I see even tires. As backyard says, it is just lazy people young and old.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Walmart in particular is pretty good about policing their parking lot, as in picking up the trash.

We were at ours just yesterday and there was a guy walking around with a large trash bag and a litter stick, picking up trash, as well as discarded face masks. 

Word is, in the very near future, when the Flu season begins, lots of people will begin hoarding food and supplies, to get them thru Fall, Winter, and into Spring. I heard this from various sources, numerous times. Probably gonna be another run on toilet paper as well.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

For the past x3 months when I go into populated areas the new addition to all the trash is facemasks!
*People are just lazy and some are ignorant and have no respect for themselves or the environment where they live and share the space with others.
*If they truly cared about the environment and where they live they would take care of it not trash or burn it down.
*They always have a excuse so what is the excuse for littering this time.
*As far as this winter...if you are not prepared for Nov. 3rd and or the next wave of flu/pandemic season. Take another look at your survival plan and prepare for a rocky road.


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

CatchySaver said:


> I do play by the rules, distancing, masks but I'm curious about one thing. Going into town, do weekly chores, I see old used masks blowing around Walmart parking lot . I would think given the "facts" as we are told, why are there no proper disposal units like toxic waste units?


you think that alone is bad?

when this all started and we had to wear latex gloves, after i'd leave the Walmart store, they HAD SEVERAL waste cans for our masks/gloves.

what did i personally witness?

people tossing those gloves/masks into the shopping cart, or on the ground.

like what da heck people? you gotta be that nasty to disrespect property?

i always like to assume that slobs like that, live like that at home as well.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Budlight_909 said:


> you think that alone is bad?
> 
> when this all started and we had to wear latex gloves, after i'd leave the Walmart store, they HAD SEVERAL waste cans for our masks/gloves.
> 
> ...


I put the blame on multiple generations of inept shitty child rearing.
When I was young I knew several kids that were always dirty and behaved like animals. Since then I've seen their children and grandchildren, same shit, different generation.

GW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Could be worse - you could be this guy:

https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/shopper-trashes-store-mask


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

People are just effin slobs. Was out walking yesterday morning and crossed an intersection where it looked like someone had stopped their car and dumped all the garbage out the windows. Snack bags and drink bottles left in the middle of the road. Sometimes I think it’s a good thing I don’t see it happening.


----------



## kellred (Oct 24, 2020)

That's terrible... I hate such people


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Budlight_909 said:


> you think that alone is bad?
> 
> when this all started and we had to wear latex gloves, after i'd leave the Walmart store, they HAD SEVERAL waste cans for our masks/gloves.
> 
> ...


Saw that here too. There are just lots of disrespectful people nowadays, it's too disgusting!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Budlight_909 said:


> you think that alone is bad?
> 
> when this all started and we had to wear latex gloves, after i'd leave the Walmart store, they HAD SEVERAL waste cans for our masks/gloves.
> 
> ...


Yup, most of those folks are what I call "Effin slobs". That type constantly complains how they don't get any respect but, guess what Jack, 'ya gotta do things that make you worthy of respect and littering public places and acting like animals don't gain my respect, only my disrespect. People like that deserve exactly what they get....nothing from me, respect or assistance.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Act without fear and go about your daily routine as much as possible.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I am 71 years old and never have been sick a day in my life. A few small colds etc. But no flu. 2 hospital visits when I was younger, gunshot wound from a 22LR shot for more than a mile away and broken leg from skiing. Once they opened the restaurants and Legion, we have been out at least once a week for a meal and a few beers. I have not stopped running and walking every day. My trips to the ranges have remained what they have always been. And starting in late June, we attended car hops at a local diner and all of my 3 cars are rag tops. Some wore masks some didn't. I have traveled to Florida, Maine, Maryland since the virus hit. 
I read a good article yesterday that the survival rate is 99.9% and a huge % of deaths were of people > 80 years of age with many other problems. 
Keep your level of vitamin D based on a Dr.'s advice. Take zinc if you feel a cold/flu coming on. Healthy life style and diet and a strong immune system are the key.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

It will be interesting if this Covid issue will be used now for a complete government takeover of all of our freedoms or if it will just fade away now that they have taken the election!!??
*Protect yourself for your own health reasons and make the best of it. Live your life the best you can and protect the ones you love.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Shipwreck said:


> Could be worse - you could be this guy:
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/shopper-trashes-store-mask


A person with mental problems. :/


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

CatchySaver said:


> I do play by the rules, distancing, masks but I'm curious about one thing. Going into town, do weekly chores, I see old used masks blowing around Walmart parking lot . I would think given the "facts" as we are told, why are there no proper disposal units like toxic waste units?


I see old used masks on people's faces, lol.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Well as long as the mask is okay and can be reused then it's okay. My neighbor made his own mask out of cloth and just add a surgical mask inside whenever he goes out.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

CatchySaver said:


> Well as long as the mask is okay and can be reused then it's okay. My neighbor made his own mask out of cloth and just add a surgical mask inside whenever he goes out.


I can barely breath through one clean mask especially when they get very wet from your own exhaled moisture.
How does a person know if the used mask is ok when the virus is invisible.
I see plenty of people constantly touching their masks after putting them on . And then touching items n the grocery store, etc.
Once removed it should be disposed of properly, I agree,


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I think most people think you are just supposed to just throw them out on the ground at the park or a parking lot. Not sure why people do not use the trash cans or a dedicated disposal area. I noticed the past few weeks it is getting much worse. One parking lot was covered with masks this weekend I kid you not.
*I too notice people removing their mask or touching their mask while looking and touching items at the store.
*Not to worry the dems will save us all correct!?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

rickclark28 said:


> I think most people think you are just supposed to just throw them out on the ground at the park or a parking lot. Not sure why people do not use the trash cans or a dedicated disposal area. I noticed the past few weeks it is getting much worse. One parking lot was covered with masks this weekend I kid you not.
> *I too notice people removing their mask or touching their mask while looking and touching items at the store.
> *Not to worry the dems will save us all correct!?


Lol , good observation. 
People will discard anything without monetary value , lmao . 
Maybe they should apply a monetary value,,,,,5 cent deposit like cans n bottles. Lol. 
On the flip side, maybe it could be job security for those who are responsible for the cleanup in the private sector. I Would say public sector but we'll get taxed for it ,,lol


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

@pic It's a good idea. But 5 cent isn't that big, I'd bet 20 cent would be better.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

"Two weeks to stop the spread" and here we are almost a year later. I'm not denying that people are getting sick and dying but this whole thing stinks to me. Something is off here in America and has been for quite a while...


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I see more and more of the paper masks along the roads I walk and run. I wouldn't pick one up if it was worth 10 cents or more. The masks have just added another item to the crap I see from day to day. Last summer we were driving to a car show in the white car in my avatar and a guy stopped right in front of us and removed a plastic chair from his car and threw it in the ditch and drove off. My wife was so mad she wanted to photo it but I told her not to since it could have caused a confrontation. I could list the items I see but it would make you all sick. Just another symptom of a society that is on a downward spiral.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Usafammo3 said:


> "Two weeks to stop the spread" and here we are almost a year later. I'm not denying that people are getting sick and dying but this whole thing stinks to me. Something is off here in America and has been for quite a while...


"Key Updates for Week 48, ending November 28, 2020
Seasonal influenza activity in the United States remains lower than usual for this time of year. (CDC website )"

Are the influenza numbers down because of the masks? 
Or are the Influenza numbers unusually low because they're being counted As COVID virus ?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

yellowtr said:


> I see more and more of the paper masks along the roads I walk and run. I wouldn't pick one up if it was worth 10 cents or more. The masks have just added another item to the crap I see from day to day. Last summer we were driving to a car show in the white car in my avatar and a guy stopped right in front of us and removed a plastic chair from his car and threw it in the ditch and drove off. My wife was so mad she wanted to photo it but I told her not to since it could have caused a confrontation. I could list the items I see but it would make you all sick. Just another symptom of a society that is on a downward spiral.


Nice cars, what are they? They look very clean from what little I can see.
Thanks


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

pic said:


> Nice cars, what are they? They look very clean from what little I can see.
> Thanks


Yes they are just beautiful. Again I am curious too. What are they?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Those are Triumph TR series. I am pretty sure one is a TR3.
The one in the pic is a '65 Spitfire MKII. My brother bought it at auction and shipped it here. 70,000 actual miles and my bro is the third owner.
The reason I know about yellowtrs' cars is that I PM'd him with a couple of questions on the Spitfire. yellowtr = yellow TR3 I think.








GW


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

That is a NICE 65 Spitfire and in red.. Really love it!!!
Thanks for the information.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rickclark28 said:


> That is a NICE 65 Spitfire and in red.


Thanks! There is a new rag top on order, as well as tires, a few gaskets and detail stuff. It starts right up and purrs like a tomcat in a creamery.

GW


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

GW,
Nice Spitfire. My 2 cars pictured are a 58 TR3A (yellow) and a 63 TR4 (white). Just another one of my hobbies over the years. Loved to restore the cars in my garage. It is important to keep busy in ones life! I also have a restored 72 TR6 (French blue). Both the 63 and 72 have made trips to the range when my truck was in for service over the years. The 58 is too low to the ground for the range road! I did get a lot of "what is that" questions from the younger members. The guys my age knew it was around when they were younger but couldn't remember the model. Here is a photo of the 6 I used for my insurance carrier before I went to the DMV.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Now I have not seen for awhile now any restored and or other TR6. That TR6 1972 in French blue is just beautiful. Awesome automobile IMHO.
Nice to see these again. Made my day.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Of course they will. All part of the plan. I bet a bunch of Libs $100 that since Biden was elected Potus (even if through corruption) that the Virus graph would escalate like a fireworks and for sure, in my area it did just that. I also bet that Biden would do his best to shut down as many business's as possible of which they are doing. (many will go bankrupt). 
Now listen to this worm as he speaks now. Every thing he says has the words 100 days. Why does he keep saying that? Because 100 days in office he will pronounce himself the Savior sent Diretly gy God himself. He will open up business's take credit for the vaccine etc. 
This man is a traitor to all, even his own party. He has sold the American people out by CON. Just like Obama did. F every last one of them.

America, we MUST TAKE A STAND AGAINST THESE MARXIST! THESE TRAITORS!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

yellowtr said:


> I am 71 years old and never have been sick a day in my life. A few small colds etc. But no flu. 2 hospital visits when I was younger, gunshot wound from a 22LR shot for more than a mile away and broken leg from skiing. Once they opened the restaurants and Legion, we have been out at least once a week for a meal and a few beers. I have not stopped running and walking every day. My trips to the ranges have remained what they have always been. And starting in late June, we attended car hops at a local diner and all of my 3 cars are rag tops. Some wore masks some didn't. I have traveled to Florida, Maine, Maryland since the virus hit.
> I read a good article yesterday that the survival rate is 99.9% and a huge % of deaths were of people > 80 years of age with many other problems.
> Keep your level of vitamin D based on a Dr.'s advice. Take zinc if you feel a cold/flu coming on. Healthy life style and diet and a strong immune system are the key.


Keep up the exercise, helps the bodies immunity system also, good job, nice cars


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

My wife did some research yesterday and reported that the Salk polio vaccine took about 2.5 years to develop. This virus vaccine was developed in about 8 months including trials. Doctors are now reporting a new treatment called "Ivermectin" and it is effective and not expensive. Why the rush for a vaccine that can be treated with existing medicines? And medicines that are inexpensive? There are at least 5 by my count "treatments" that remove the virus from the body and can be administered out patient. Think for a minute the amount of money the govt. is spending for the vaccine and its distritution. I continue to believe that when you mix politics with science that nothing good can happen. Prepare for more lock downs when Biden takes office. Prepare for mass small business going bankrupt while the major retailers reap the benefits. Any business related to air travel will also collapse including car rentals, theme parks and hotels


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

yellowtr said:


> My wife did some research yesterday and reported that the Salk polio vaccine took about 2.5 years to develop. This virus vaccine was developed in about 8 months including trials. Doctors are now reporting a new treatment called "Ivermectin" and it is effective and not expensive. Why the rush for a vaccine that can be treated with existing medicines? And medicines that are inexpensive? There are at least 5 by my count "treatments" that remove the virus from the body and can be administered out patient. Think for a minute the amount of money the govt. is spending for the vaccine and its distritution. I continue to believe that when you mix politics with science that nothing good can happen. Prepare for more lock downs when Biden takes office. Prepare for mass small business going bankrupt while the major retailers reap the benefits. Any business related to air travel will also collapse including car rentals, theme parks and hotels


Perhaps, but are you aware that ivermectin is a medicine which has been around for years and is used to treat worms in dogs and horses? I don't know how that could be used to rid the body of a virus? Not saying it can't, but it sure sounds fishy to me. This kinda sounds like the hype around hydroxchloroquin. It would be great if it truly worked but something doesn't ring true on this one in my opinion.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> Perhaps, but are you aware that ivermectin is a medicine which has been around for years and is used to treat worms in dogs and horses? I don't know how that could be used to rid the body of a virus? Not saying it can't, but it sure sounds fishy to me. This kinda sounds like the hype around hydroxchloroquin. It would be great if it truly worked but something doesn't ring true on this one in my opinion.


I wonder what the side effects would be ?
Cravings for Pupperoni snacks. Galloping around the pasture. Lol


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

RK3369 said:


> Perhaps, but are you aware that ivermectin is a medicine which has been around for years and is used to treat worms in dogs and horses? I don't know how that could be used to rid the body of a virus? Not saying it can't, but it sure sounds fishy to me. This kinda sounds like the hype around hydroxchloroquin. It would be great if it truly worked but something doesn't ring true on this one in my opinion.


Correct, but it works like the quinine as a pathway for zinc which destroys the RNA of the virus. I believe this drug was developed in Australia. Australian doctors spoke about this treatment way back in June and it was ignored by the MSM. Doctors have testified that the treatment works. Who would you believe, a trained doctor or CNN? What gain would the doctors get for lying? What gain would the vaccine makers get from lying about available treatments? Hard to say with all the fake news today and the government holding back on the truth about so much such as the Seth Rich laptop. Just an example.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well I know it works for worming horses and dogs because we used it for years. If Zinc is the antidote, how about we just all take zinc tablets? But then the vaccine makers would be out all those guaranteed profits from the government, wouldn’t they? just seems too simple but then, I put nothing past the politicians and government anymore. Control and power are huge incentives. Ps. I don’t believe much of anything I hear on any network news channel anymore. When I was a kid they were credible. Since the mid 80’s or so, I don’t trust any of them anymore.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

BIDEN IS NOT THE CORONAVIRUS MESSIAH

What he is, is a lying piece of crap and fraud. Here is exactly what I was talking about above in my last post. And how STUPID for Dems to not figure out how they are like demented puppets on a string by Biden and his utter BS.

His constant Blabbering of the first 100 days and he will Announce himself the Coronavirus Messiah just as I said and you can bet on it. He will take what has already been in place and take all the credit. A false Prophet NOT a Messiah.

*https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/editorials/biden-is-not-the-coronavirus-messiah*


----------

